# Player Cards?



## sdklutz (Mar 22, 2018)

In the past player cards would be given to parents if their child was leaving a club for another club. It appears that Cal South is directing clubs to keep the cards. Has anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## original805 (Mar 22, 2018)

sdklutz said:


> In the past player cards would be given to parents if their child was leaving a club for another club. It appears that Cal South is directing clubs to keep the cards. Has anyone else run into this issue?


yes they are having the club you are leaving destroy the players card.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 22, 2018)

Why hasn’t this been automated yet?
There’s got to be an app that can be created.


----------



## smellycleats (Mar 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Why hasn’t this been automated yet?
> There’s got to be an app that can be created.


Totally agree


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 22, 2018)

sdklutz said:


> In the past player cards would be given to parents if their child was leaving a club for another club. It appears that Cal South is directing clubs to keep the cards. Has anyone else run into this issue?


They have "always" directed clubs to keep and destroy the cards when a player left for another club.  Always.  If -- "in the past" you were given your card when you left then your manager (and or registrar, most likely manager) didn't know what they were doing.

In the two clubs I was team manager for the registrar would not approve the Cal South player drop without the card or proof of it being destroyed.


----------



## sdklutz (Mar 23, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> They have "always" directed clubs to keep and destroy the cards when a player left for another club.  Always.  If -- "in the past" you were given your card when you left then your manager (and or registrar, most likely manager) didn't know what they were doing.
> 
> In the two clubs I was team manager for the registrar would not approve the Cal South player drop without the card or proof of it being destroyed.


Thanks


----------



## Gee (Mar 23, 2018)

We have gotten our cards back from team managers twice without any issues and used them for new team and guest player at several different tournaments. They expire within a year so if you don't have a new card  you will need to get one from the club you will join.


----------



## Soccer (Mar 24, 2018)

The only reason Cal South wants a club to destroy or not give them back is for a money grab.  Then that players new club has to order and pay for a summer card. You can’t get next years cards until towards the end of July.  

The 2017/18 card is good until the last day of August.  

Also a club does not need to release a player in the system from year to year.  For fact.  

If a player is financially paid up just give the outgoing player the card.  Sour grapes otherwise.


----------



## Enjoy the ride (Mar 24, 2018)

What if you are leaving at end of season? You don't get your player card back then either?


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 24, 2018)

Enjoy the ride said:


> What if you are leaving at end of season? You don't get your player card back then either?


You ask Cal South for a player pass card, which is a non affiliated card.  And it is FREE.  No money grab.  There is a lot of misinformation in this thread.


----------



## mirage (Mar 24, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> You ask Cal South for a player pass card, which is a non affiliated card.  And it is FREE.  No money grab.  There is a lot of misinformation in this thread.


Its free to the family but there is a transaction cost that is a part of Calsouth expenditure.  In other words, why create more adminstrivial for the sake of doing it.  I see no harm in giving the card to the player and go on without having to reapply for pass card.  

Calsouth can find better use of their budget than to keep track of players leaving current clubs and playing as a guest in summer tournaments.  Clear case of over regulation and non-value added policy.  The number of players leaving their current club must be significant, as it is the ritual of annual migration....


----------



## timbuck (Mar 24, 2018)

Over regulation is only necessary if people try to skirt around the standard rules.


----------



## mirage (Mar 24, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Over regulation is only necessary if people try to skirt around the standard rules.


Disagree.  Over regulation is aways bad.  Its never necessary and if people skirt the standard rules, then enforce the existing standard, and not create more to pile on.


----------



## TangoCity (Mar 24, 2018)

mirage said:


> Its free to the family but there is a transaction cost that is a part of Calsouth expenditure.  In other words, why create more adminstrivial for the sake of doing it.  I see no harm in giving the card to the player and go on without having to reapply for pass card.
> 
> Calsouth can find better use of their budget than to keep track of players leaving current clubs and playing as a guest in summer tournaments.  Clear case of over regulation and non-value added policy.  The number of players leaving their current club must be significant, as it is the ritual of annual migration....


None of us may like the process but that is what it is.  When a player leaves a club the card and the liability waiver form are to be destroyed.  If someone got theirs (like I stated above) it is because the team manager didn't know the rules.  Why Cal South does this?  I don't know.  It would be a good question to ask them.  I'm sure they have their reasons whether it be administrative or legal.


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 24, 2018)

TangoCity said:


> None of us may like the process but that is what it is.  When a player leaves a club the card and the liability waiver form are to be destroyed.  If someone got theirs (like I stated above) it is because the team manager didn't know the rules.  Why Cal South does this?  I don't know.  It would be a good question to ask them.  I'm sure they have their reasons whether it be administrative or legal.


It doesn't take too much thought for one to imagine lots of reasons why a club or cal south would want it this way. The question that started this thread said "if their child was leaving a club for another club... " It makes sense to me that a player that leaves for another club should not be using the card, and appear affiliated with, or the responsibility of, the club s/he left. The same for a player that simply leaves. 

Of all the hassles associated with club soccer, this seems to be pretty trivial.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Mar 24, 2018)

How do you go about getting a player pass card?


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 24, 2018)

soccerfamof3 said:


> How do you go about getting a player pass card?


http://www.calsouth.com/en/release-transfer/faq-parents/
*What are my options after being released?*

A Tournament Pool Pass may be requested via your District Commissioner or the Cal South League Account Management Department for tournament play only. As a courtesy, please give 3 to 5 business days notice before the tournament in order for your Tournament Pool Pass to be printed and shipped. (Arrangements can also be made to pick up Tournament Pool Passes from your District Commissioner or the Cal South Corporate Office once you have given the 3 to 5 day lead time.)


----------



## Josep (Mar 24, 2018)

Tango is spot on.  This has to do with more club insurance. Calsouth makes sure the club releases player and you can get a free player pass in the mail while you look for a new club.  

Free and easy and the people at calsouth are helpful.  My kids played on this and guested at tourneys as soon as national cup was finished. 

Has zero to do with money grab.


----------



## Dummy (Mar 25, 2018)

Josep said:


> Tango is spot on.  This has to do with more club insurance. Calsouth makes sure the club releases player and you can get a free player pass in the mail while you look for a new club.
> 
> Free and easy and the people at calsouth are helpful.  My kids played on this and guested at tourneys as soon as national cup was finished.
> 
> Has zero to do with money grab.


Sometimes players will play at Thanksgiving college showcases with teams from clubs other than their own.  Why aren’t these players forced to obtain new cards too?


----------



## socalsoccercoach (Mar 25, 2018)

Borrowing for an event is very different from leaving a club and wanting to use it for the rest of the year. Calsouth assumes when you register you are choosing that club for the year and if you chose to leave early then you obtain a player pass or summer card.  No manager should be giving cards to players leaving a club.


----------



## MWN (Mar 25, 2018)

Dummy said:


> Sometimes players will play at Thanksgiving college showcases with teams from clubs other than their own.  Why aren’t these players forced to obtain new cards too?


Because the player has not been "released" from their club.  Here is the basic rules:

Player is released from their club?  Yes.  Collect card.
Player has asked to "guest" play for another club?  Yes. Ok, kid, here is your card, bring it back when you return to practice next week.


----------



## Dummy (Mar 25, 2018)

socalsoccercoach said:


> Borrowing for an event is very different from leaving a club and wanting to use it for the rest of the year. Calsouth assumes when you register you are choosing that club for the year and if you chose to leave early then you obtain a player pass or summer card.  No manager should be giving cards to players leaving a club.


Are the insurance issues different?  It seems like they would be the same to me.  If you paid for the year, then you paid for the year.  If you were injured while playing for another club, then you were injured while playing for another club.  Why does the timing matter?


----------



## Dummy (Mar 25, 2018)

MWN said:


> Because the player has not been "released" from their club.  Here is the basic rules:
> 
> Player is released from their club?  Yes.  Collect card.
> Player has asked to "guest" play for another club?  Yes. Ok, kid, here is your card, bring it back when you return to practice next week.


Why is there a need to be released?  Doesn’t this only matter if you are trying to play National Cup for a different club’s team?  This never seems to be an issue at showcase check in at any time of the year.


----------



## USC (Mar 25, 2018)

Another reason the player cards are not given back is for liability purposes.  Let’s say the player leaves and gets hurt and applies for medical insurance w/Cal South, who has the burden of filing the paperwork?  The club where the player is registered to.

So it’s not over regulation, if a player leaves, have him get dropped/released and get a new player card with his new team.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dummy (Mar 25, 2018)

USC said:


> Another reason the player cards are not given back is for liability purposes.  Let’s say the player leaves and gets hurt and applies for medical insurance w/Cal South, who has the burden of filing the paperwork?  The club where the player is registered to.
> 
> So it’s not over regulation, if a player leaves, have him get dropped/released and get a new player card with his new team.  Nothing wrong with that.





USC said:


> Another reason the player cards are not given back is for liability purposes.  Let’s say the player leaves and gets hurt and applies for medical insurance w/Cal South, who has the burden of filing the paperwork?  The club where the player is registered to.
> 
> So it’s not over regulation, if a player leaves, have him get dropped/released and get a new player card with his new team.  Nothing wrong with that.


All the player card is is a proof of age and insurance.  Logistically, it would not be possible for Cal South to do all this work on its own so it delegates it to the clubs and the clubs are paid for their work through club fees.

The family paid for the club for those services for the year with their club fee.  It seems reasonable to expect the club to do the work for the year for which fees were paid.


----------



## coachrefparent (Mar 25, 2018)

Dummy said:


> All the player card is is a proof of age and insurance.  Logistically, it would not be possible for Cal South to do all this work on its own so it delegates it to the clubs and the clubs are paid for their work through club fees.
> 
> The family paid for the club for those services for the year with their club fee.  It seems reasonable to expect the club to do the work for the year for which fees were paid.


You leave, you're gone. Nothing complicated about that. Get a card from your new club or a tournament card from cal south.


----------



## Dummy (Mar 26, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> You leave, you're gone. Nothing complicated about that. Get a card from your new club or a tournament card from cal south.


Maybe it is sour grapes after all?


----------



## Keepermom2 (Mar 26, 2018)

It seems to me that most people (Youngers) that are going to change a club leave after State/National Cup so to have the soccer year for the period August to July doesn't make sense anymore and causes a lot of unneeded paperwork.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 26, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> It seems to me that most people (Youngers) that are going to change a club leave after State/National Cup so to have the soccer year for the period August to July doesn't make sense anymore and causes a lot of unneeded paperwork.


August to July makes perfect sense. It’s just that teams start re-forming in December each year.


----------



## MWN (Mar 26, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> It seems to me that most people (Youngers) that are going to change a club leave after State/National Cup so to have the soccer year for the period August to July doesn't make sense anymore and causes a lot of unneeded paperwork.


Ok, but State/National Cup isn't over until July for the youngers that win their region.  Appreciate that soccer has three seasons for the typical competitive team: League Play (September-November); State/National Cup: (January - June/July (Finals)); Pre-Season / Summer Tournaments (June-August).

Cal South's State Cup is the qualifier for U.S. Youth Soccer's President and National Cup.  It would be a bit silly to have the State and National Cup teams start a new season before their season is over.  This suggestion is akin to have the NFL Playoff and Superbowl teams start a new season just because the other teams didn't make it to the playoffs.


----------

